# Vitafusion vitamins and fiber



## ferrarisa (Feb 27, 2011)

I've been taking Vitafusion vitamins(D, multi, C, and calcium) and their fiber. The vitamins that I had to swallow with water were giving me heartburn even when I took them with water. Believe me; I think I've tried every brand! These gummy ones seem to cause no problems. My concern is the sugar added. I'm trying to find sugar free...Have these vitamins helped anyone? Do you recommend something else?I am to the point where I can only eat bananas and raisins for the fruit group and only a handful of vegetables. I'm lactose intolerant, so I'm worried about being deficient in Vitamin D.


----------

